# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  IntelliTone Pro 200 PROBE

## mitsus78

Καλησπέρα και πάλι το forum.
Έχω 6 τεμ. από το παραπάνω μοντέλο(κάθονται εδώ και τρία χρόνια). Και τα 6 έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα:
Μετά από πτώση ξεκόλλησε το LM386 μαζί με τις πίστες(τα έχω παραγγείλει). Καμιά ιδέα/πρόταση για αποκατάσταση?
Ανεβάζω δύο φωτογραφίες από το ένα ενδεικτικά:

----------

